# HELLO ALL MY OLD FISHING BUDDIES



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

After reading some of the crap I have seen here thought I would start a thread on a positive tone. I have not posted much due to a lot of personalthings (NO IT IS NOT CAROL,ICAN'T GET RID OF HER)and decided it was time to start talking to people again. HOW ARE ALL MY FISHING BUDDIES? IFished with a lot of people over the last 6 or 7 years and wouldlike tohear from them. Met or talked to a lot of people on this forum and tried to help as many as I could. Now I would like to hear from you guys and see how you are doing!That includes you TUNA MAN! I enjoyed fishing with each and every one that went with me, and it was a ball. THE THREAD IS OPEN

MAYBE THESE WILL HELP

DUTCH BANKS CLOSE ENOUGH FOR MOST TO MAKE

30-10.263 87-27.131

30-10.285 87-27.161

30-10.802 87-26.752

30-10.396 87-25.526

30-10.635 87-24.924

30-10.450 87-24.878

30-09.865 87-24.863

30-10.038 87-28.081

30-09.824 87-28.045

30-09.394 87-28.094

30-08.492 87-23.127

these are good numbers but when in the area-- LOOK AROUND



I'M GOING TO START SPITTING #'S OUT LIKE YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN BEFORE, MAY PISS SOME PEOPLE OFF? THEY CAN P. M. ME

30-06.786 87-21.772

30-01.797 87-22.959

29-58.356 87-25.465

29-54.675 87.27.650 LOOK AROUND GOOD MINGO HOLE AND HAS BEEN FOR 10 YEARS NOT BIG BUT KEEPERS

FOR MY OLD BUDDIES THAT JIGGED WITH ME IN DEEP WATER-- HERE YA GO

29-26.668 87-35.253

29-26.539 87-35.428

29-26.316 87-34.950

29-26.280 87-35.037

BIG BIGMINGOS AND SCAMP WITH AJ'S AND GROUPER



HOW IS THAT FOR A DAY ON THE FORUM. GOOD LUCK WITH NOTHING NEGATIVE


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

havent fished with you, but wouldnt mind doing so........

how ya doing.....


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I am doing better every day and thank you for the complement.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

great to see you back on board..........hope your doing well and anytime you want a partner for a day let me know.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey James! good to see you posting again. when ya going to be in town we need to have a cold one and catch up on things!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Hope soon, things are working that way and HI SCOTT!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

There are a lot of new people here I have notmetthat don't know me and don't know how to take me. Take what I give you and enjoy. The numbers I posted I fish or have fishedand are good numbers. I want some of the people that have not had the same chance that I have had to get a step up on things. LETS FISH


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to see you back on James. :bowdown Also good to hear that Carol is doing alright.:usaflag Thanks for the numbers. :bowdown


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

James, U do realize it is not Christmas time, yet...But then again, how does that song go....oh yeah your going to "do it my way"..  anyway Welcome Back

Billy-Bob


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

HAMA,As always


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

James

Good to hear from ya, come on down and spend a wed nite with us...

rich


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Billy Bob, I walk to the beat of that other drummer and hell I don't know what day it is, does it matter? HI Billy Bob


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to see you back posting again James, we gotta drink a cold one together soon:letsdrink.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike you got it anytime and looking forward to it.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Rich, Wed. are hard to do, but I might steal a Friday and hope soon.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

hows it going man i'm wade. i've never met you before but welcome back, thanks for the numbers and we should go fishing sometime.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Will I don't know why you even posted on this threadEXCEPT to stir trouble? I am giving to this forum, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i don't know why you think i would be trying to stir trouble, i haven't done that on the forum ever.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Captain Badfish (5/10/2009)*i don't know why you think i would be trying to stir trouble, i haven't done that on the forum ever.




he's not talking about you CB...


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

haha, yea mpmorr just let me know, i feel like a dumb ass.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Great Post. Absolutely Great. Great to see you back.

Dang.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing to do with you Wade, Thanks but I haven't gone anywhere. Just don't post as much as I once did.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know you but welcome back just the same


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

good to hear from you fiesty!! welcome back


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome back Fiesty!!! havent had the chance to meet you but glad to see back and posting...missed your reports and stories!!! when your back down this way get up with me and lets do fishing...on me!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Again, I haven't been anywhere. Just haven't posted much. Have stayed in touch with most just have not been typing.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello James...it is good to see you back. Come by and see us next time you are outPerdido way and we will sit and drink a beer on the dock.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds real good to me


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *REEL FEISTY (5/10/2009)*After reading some of the crap I have seen here thought I would start a thread on a positive tone. I have not posted much due to a lot of personalthings (NO IT IS NOT CAROL,ICAN'T GET RID OF HER)and decided it was time to start talking to people again. HOW ARE ALL MY FISHING BUDDIES? IFished with a lot of people over the last 6 or 7 years and wouldlike tohear from them. Met or talked to a lot of people on this forum and tried to help as many as I could. Now I would like to hear from you guys and see how you are doing!That includes you TUNA MAN! I enjoyed fishing with each and every one that went with me, and it was a ball. THE THREAD IS OPEN
> 
> MAYBE THESE WILL HELP
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot brother. Good to see you back. Hope all is well. I think I am gonna owe you some BBQ for this one..


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

hey james...dale beat me to this but same goes for what she just said...haven't made time to take you up on the crappie trip but still want to...tell ms. carol "hello" from us...



and i want to know about fred...your cousin get lost again? miss you guys...


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *REEL FEISTY (5/10/2009)*There are a lot of new people here I have notmetthat don't know me and don't know how to take me. Take what I give you and enjoy. The numbers I posted I fish or have fishedand are good numbers. I want some of the people that have not had the same chance that I have had to get a step up on things. LETS FISH


Hey, i been getting ready to get set up on things for a few years, and learning a little here and a little there. You don't learn this stuff on your own in one or two seasons

Thanks for sharing info for the benefit of us rookies ( we can use the help)

it takes a very generous and kind hearted person to share this information for the hungry mind of a novice offshore fisherman !

Three Cheers for Reel Fiesty !!!

Thanks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Class act as always from you...:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Thanks James. When you get down this way ill buy you a beer.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll keep you posted when I get to be a good fisherman !!!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE semi-retired.

James glad all is well. Good to hear from ya. Tell everyone hello, for me.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

JAMES!! Good to hear from you. There you go again, always giving. Thanks for the numbers. My wife Caroline was asking me about you the other day. Thanks so much for taking me fishing and teaching me a thing or three. It was very much appreciated. I hope to see you soon. Next time I'm passing through on my way to Tennessee, I'll give you a shout. Maybe we can have lunch or something.

Dale


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Long time no talk James. Good to hear from ya! Hope to see you around sometime!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the non-Christmas numbers. Glad to have you back on board here on the forum.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

James, I've never fished with you before... but, damn, I hope we can yank some fish outta the water together some day! You seem like one helluva guy who goes out of his way to take care of others. Thanks for the positive vibe and I hope you have a great day! When we meet, the drinks are on me.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

james, old friend....hurry up and get your ass down here so we can drink some beer and catch some fish.


----------



## PMac (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to hear from you James. I haven't been on the board for a couple of years either. Just started back. Only 10 months till I retire and move to Pensacola for good! Glad to see your donating some numbers, I am sure these boys appreciate it. For those that don't know James, those numbers are real I assure you.....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey James, sorry I missed your call yesterday. Didn't even have my phone on til last night.If it doesn't rain all week, we should be good to go. I'll call you today sometime

Mark


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Was just thinking about you last week bud. Sorry I havent hollered just been too dang busy lately. Give me a shout if you need anything.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Christmas came real early. That's some true PFF giving spirit right there. Thanks.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome back James!!! Glad to see ya posting again!:letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

James, long time no see man. Been on the water or in the woods lately? Hope everything is good with ya. Will


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

James great post! We've haven't met yet but welcome back regardless!

Scott


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

James!

Thought of you last week. I saw this ugly little Baja .... oke

Make it known when you're coming down, I think everyone on here should buy you a beer for that re-introduction post.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PMac (5/10/2009)*Good to hear from you James. I haven't been on the board for a couple of years either. Just started back. Only 10 months till I retire and move to Pensacola for good! Glad to see your donating some numbers, I am sure these boys appreciate it. For those that don't know James, those numbers are real I assure you.....


Talk about a blast from the past, welcome back as well. Those 10 months will fly by.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats going on James. I hope all is well, and how do you like trading in Offshore for Fresh water fishing? I had to make that trade back in the 80's, but now I am back. It's the call of the Wild.............Blue Yonder.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Feisty!! Good to see you back on here - hope all is well! Tell Carol 'Hi', and let me know when you're headin' down to P'cola, maybe we can all catch up for a beer on the Ultralight dock.:toast If you talk to Fred, tell him hello, too!!

Hope to see y'all soon!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back James...:letsdrink


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to hear from ya James. I think we are heading up to Bham in the next week or 2. Will give you a holler.....

Mike


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

HAHA, James what's up man!



Remember when you took me out with you last year and I accidentally slung one of your tackle boxes overboard?!



Whew, what a first impression huh?! 



Anywhoo, glad you hear from ya, fishing was a blast, the boat ride was bad though, cuz now I want a boat that will do 68 mph in 3' seas.... LOL



thanks again for your generosity,

Ken


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see you posting agian James. Glad to see PMAC up again also. 

Was wondering what happened to you. Have tried to call you about 15-20 times and you never answered or called back. I figured you just didn't want to talk to me and I gave up trying. 

Hope one of the #'s is not the one you gave me 3-4 years ago. DAMN that is a good spot. :bowdown

Glad to see you back anyways even if you are mad at me for some reason.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

BIGRIGZ-----

How the hell do you accidentally sling a tacklebox overboard????????

RF----I owe you a beer or 3......

George


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Speckulator (5/14/2009)*BIGRIGZ-----
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hee hee, like this:



We were bottom fishing in about 300'

There wasn't room for me to fish off a spot on the stern of the boat so I was the ONLY one fishing forward of the Center console.

Every time I had to get new bait, I had to walk beside the console with my 16oz sinker in one hand and the 6/0 rod and hook in the other, to the bait station.



One time, my 6-8 foot of leader got hooked on the side of the tackle box that was sitting on top of the bait station and as I turned to walk back to the front and drop my bait down...... bang, bang, tackle box bounces off of the bait station, and bounces over the gunnell.



Not too bad tho cuz, it kinda floated and James backed down real hard and we were able to grab it and get it back!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

James,

I have never had the pleasure of fishing with you, but frequently read your posts and random acts of generosity as well as drooled over most of your catches! Thank you for all your contributions to this forum. The greater majority of people know how nice a guy you are and see past the [email protected]#% that all the pot stirring non-contributors give you. Stick in there and I would love to have you out on my boat anytime. Consider it an open invitation. 



Bob


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *grouper22 (5/14/2009)*Good to hear from ya James. I think we are heading up to Bham in the next week or 2. Will give you a holler.....
> 
> Mike


Damn James and Mike on the same thread - now if MadMax would post I would fall out of my seat!! 

James - great to see you on here my friend. I hope to see you many times in '09!

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

how cool this guy sounds like an icon to the industry look forward to meeting you ever need a trip give us a call would love to have ya great fisherman always have a place on my boat BS and all


----------

